#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Planes, trains & Automobiles, 3 chinese citys

## beerlaodrinker

Just back from a trip to china with her indoors, we flew out of Vientiane and started in Kunming, then took a domestic to chongquing where we got on a bullet train to chengdu. Loads of pics so it might be a long thread, grab a beer and pull up a chair 

First thing to do is nip over to the chinese embassy in Vientiane and get tourist visas, $35 for me ( aussie passport) And $15 For the wife ( Lao passport ) bung em another $20 each and you can get it back next day instead of 4 days







Arriving in Kunming, The airports quite new and bloody efficient



Time to find a taxi 





Taxis in Kunming all have a perspex or steel cage around the driver, fok knows why

----------


## pseudolus

> Taxis in Kunming all have a perspex or steel cage around the driver, fok knows why


..... Chinese people, especially when drunk, are violent bastards.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Stayed here a night , nice place and next to emerald lake 



There must be a few bucks in Kunming, spotted this Maserati in the carpark of the hotel.


Heres a Map shows the places we were banging around in 




The great helmsman


After check in its time to grab a taxi and go check out the kunming sites

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Chinese people, especially when drunk, are violent bastards.


Thats what i thought, They seemed aggressive little fookers sober, got a couple of pics in here somewhere of 2 blokes having a fisticuff in the market, and saw it nearly come to blows on the plane with a couple of blokes 

The work bench

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Chinese Apartment painters dangling of ropes



Looks like plenty of folks have a few Yuan in the pocket but still see beggers around, This bloke was playing that awful chinese racket , but at least he was having a try eh


Not like this geezer


Heres the 2 chinese blokes having a ding dong, the cops soon showed up and sent em on there way

----------


## peterpan

Good one BLD,In the 80's I spent many trips and weeks and months tramping around the PRC showing bods from Aust primarily the Oz Wheat Board the ropes. 

It got so I couldn't stand the place. I can see from yr pictures the dramatic changes in the place, so its of great interest to me. It was so long ago that if you over paid a taxi driver a little, he wold come running after you with change. 

 I bet that doesn't happen now.  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

More later

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Good one BLD,In the 80's I spent many trips and weeks tramping around the PRC showing bods from Aust primarily the Oz Wheat Board the ropes. It got so I couldn't stand the place. I can see from yr pictures the dramatic changes in the place, so its of great interest to me. It was so along ago that if you over paid a taxi driver a little, he wold come running after you with change. I bet that doesn't happen now.


 Actually Peter, i was surprised by the taxi drivers in the 3 citys we went we never had drama with the taxi drivers, The put on the meter as soon as you got in no haggling what so ever, ( Nice ) the only problem was with the lingo but i had a chinese guy at work write down a bunch of stuff in chinese for me which helped,
Bit hard to give em a clip around the ear with these cages around em if they start taking the piss

----------


## pseudolus

nice action - but seriously.....where are the pics of the cute pieces of chinese tail?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Im getting to the beer and birds bit shortly

----------


## pseudolus

better do - or I will interject with some of the mainland chuff I have boffed and photographed. Buck your ideas up sunshine.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The second lesson should be, wheres the Toilet? Bloody chinese beer made me piss like a racehorse,



I must of been in the red light area because i spotted a tubby chinese girl getting around in suspenders and stockings 


This little dolly had an awesome chassis, melon was a bit rough though



eye candy everywhere,

----------


## Necron99

City looks very clean.
Amazing given their habits.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

exactly, Kunming, chengdu, and chongquing were all surprisingly clean given the amount of throat clearing and spitting that gets done . quite impressive really, The air pollution was pretty bad in chengdu and more so in chongquing though




Green Lake in Kunming

Old Blokes flying there kites



Haircut time

----------


## beerlaodrinker

There you go psuedolous, couple of fit looking birds there

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Another cute one.

----------


## Aberlour

I hope that's your hair he was asking you about BLD? I know what these fruity barbers can be like.  :Smile: 

Never really fancied China much, but it does look very interesting. Nice thread mate, cheers.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

He was a bit light on the loafers for sure ,

Chinese tuk tuk




Oldies exercising in the park








Time for a feed after all that sight seeing





i ate well in china

----------


## beerlaodrinker

up early in the morning and  we are of to  catch a domestic flight to chongquing ( Home of the Sichuan hotpot, need to pop a couple of rolls of toilet paper in the fridge before tackling that one 


Plenty of domestic carriers about and cheap to fly about the place, some look a bit dodgy though

----------


## beerlaodrinker

A couple of shots of Kunming from the plane window





The mandatory shitter photo




A couple more from the window

----------


## bsnub

Looking good so far!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Woeful beer, and the other shit you were drinking most likely gave you Hep a, b and c.


^ I couldnt get on with any of the chinese piss, i think the best out of a bad bunch was snow beer, couldnt find it everywhere though, ended up drinking heinekin or whatever imported beer i could find, found some dark chimay belgian beer one night,  not cheap but at 9 % i didnt really need to many .Probably just got the Hep A and C , Im hep B resistant

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Chongqing is an amazing place its described as the Megalopolous youve never heard of and is the fastest growing urban center on the planet

The view from out the window of the hotel, plenty of smog


Our gaff in chongqing







The sign in the swimming pool telling punters not to spit in the pool.

----------


## Aberlour

Designated spit bins!! Well I never did.

Nice looking hotel room.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The illusive snow beer



Not the best beer ive ever had but it will do to wash a bit of tucker down


Shitty american beer also brewed in china. ( Thats all that was left in the fridge, Time to head out for a wander i reckon


These public toilets can be found all over the place and you usually smell them before you see them , only recommended for a quick wizz forget about backing out a bad boy 


Chinese girls have knocked of from work 


In chongquing there is a need for a special kind of porter , a porter who can lift more than his body weight and lug it up and down hills all day long, trolleys and rickshaws wont work here


You also wont see any electric bikes like in other parts of china, to steep

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We had heard that you could take a cable car across the yangtze and cop an awesome view of chongquing , but when we got there it turned out they were both closed because they were building a bridge instead, 


The place where the cable car station was turned out to be an interesting little place carved into the hillside, called Hongya dong


But first a few more of the bridge construction





I had the directions to the cable car written in chinese , but old mate the taxi driver either didnt know it was closed or didnt give a fuk as long as it was a fare , oh well


All the fuckin about lookin for the cable car seemed to make the wife hungry again



I got another crap beer, this one straight out of the box and red hot, " Heathens"

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The cable car we were looking for

----------


## Eliminator

Great thread, thanks for the pics. That's a lot of smog.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

few random ones






The wife buying Tea

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Making room for the next construction

----------


## beerlaodrinker

it seems with all the air pollution a lot of chinese are obsessed with staying fit. you see them doing tie chi or whatever it is on the street a lot. or maybe just no space to exercise at home ?



The foods good but a bit oily so maybe its necessary to do a bit of exercise, Probably wouldnt hurt me and the handbrake either




Dont know what kind of tucker they were selling but the punters didnt mind lining up for it



Roast duck, my favourite





Its definately all about the food in china, they eat some weird stuff though


Why anybody would want to powder a pigs intestine is beyond me, Viagra?


This lady was the first chinese person to smile at me , usually they were scowling when i pulled out the camera, Perhaps if you live in a country of 1.4 billion people you might get a bit precious about your privacy, if i could speak the lingo i would of asked first , ah well, they will get over it

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The view from our room in chongquing, we were on the 30th floor





How would you like to be breathing in that crap everday, no wonder they are always clearing the throat and coughing up oysters,

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Time for some of the famous ring burning sichuan hotpot, My ringpiece will never be the same




Her indoors is Lao and can stand a bit of chillie but this one brought a tear to her eye


Heres another chinaman who wasnt impressed with me taking a picture. I dont understand a word of chinese but at a guess i reckon he called me a kunt, His tucker looked alright though

----------


## beerlaodrinker



----------


## nigelandjan

Fabulous thread mate !!!!!!!!    cant green you again sorry ,, its good to see your dear little wifey keeps a slender figure despite bearing children and eating her way through China .

You have inspired me to add chingchong onto my list of must visits , I gotta shit the wife up on that cable car  :Smile: 

Allways wanted to go to China so much to paint there .

Bollox I,m late for work now looking at this !

Cheers again mate thanks so much for all the effort  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Thanks nige, we were to late for the cable car ride, would of loved to do it, especially at night for the view. 




Time to find the train station and set of for chengdu on the bullet train

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Chongquing train station


There are ticket offices all around chinese citys for buying train and plane tickets , i got mine online before getting there though through a mob called chinatrip advisor ,costs a bit more but saves a bit of fucking around and lets you get on with the serious business of eating and drinking 

The waiting room 30 minutes before departure


Departure time, every man for himself




Apart from the mad scramble they were pretty organised at the station






The ticket outlet


Got to get on before it fucks off without me


These things are awesome super quiet and can reach speeds of 250 kmh this one got up to 191 according to the digital display in the carraige,

----------


## gusG

Great thread again BLD.

Can we have some more of your work thread too?
I really liked that one.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

A serious card game going on in the train to kill time





If your hungry you can pop down the back to grab some noodles



A couple of shots out the window of the train 








We have arrived 




The hosties take good care of you

----------


## beerlaodrinker

oops ive gotten a bit ahead of myself , heres a few more pics from the hong ya dong area in chongquing. This 11 story building juts out along the bank of the jialing river, interesting architecture and has a few restaurants and bars and geezers selling Tourist kitsch







I got talked into buying this chairman mao watch , fucker lasted about 5 minutes







Those kunts that sold me the dodgy chairman mao watch were defo pirates




Beer oclock ?








Heres another little bar where you can put the feet up and watch the river go by

----------


## beerlaodrinker

A bit touristy but an interesting diversion for a while

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Ive upset another one , reckon i might need a stronger deoderant

----------


## terry57

Nice stuff mate. Good the see you left your skid-lids at home for a change. Bit of romance with the ball and chain and all that innit.

The beer sounds grim thou, when I was there I was drinking some bolliks,  over all its shit innit.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

These 2 blokes were making some kind of candy by beating something with a big hammer







This looked like it might of been a decent area to stay, on the river and not far from the shopping and restaurants, Traffics a nightmare in chongquing , took us about 2 hours to get a taxi to go back to our hotel.


All good in hindsight eh ? beer time again










Chengdu next

----------


## terry57

I'd be in that Irish pub drinking Guinness, better than any of that other shit.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Good the see you left your skid-lids at home for a change. Bit of romance with the ball and chain and all that innit.


 Yep, the nippers stayed with there granny, would of been a nightmare carting them about in china, 

were you banging around chongching?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I'd be in that Irish pub drinking Guinness, better than any of that other shit.


 Thats exactly what happened.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Stayed at a nice hotel in chengdu but when i booked it i didnt realise it was quite a ways out of the centre, so we spent a lot of time in taxis, bugger

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Chengdu,s a big place, about 4.2 million and theres enough to do here for a few days , the wife badly wanted to see the Pandas being bred in captivity, bit over rated if you ask me, theres a couple of temples and flea markets and heaps of modern shopping areas





We had 2 nights in chengdu before heading back to Kunming to fly back to Laos, 


Obligatory photo of the Chairman, Anybody wanna buy a watch ?


The cops at peoples park on sedgeways

----------


## Bazzy

Nice shots keep them coming.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

At last ive found a bar selling the good oil, Beerlao, Not a bad price either and icy cold, Happy days are here again




This little complex in chengdu had about a dozen little bars in it

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Even better , ive Found a Hooters Bar, and being a bit of a Romantic ive brought my wife along :Smile: 




Happy Hour to






Couple of cuties amongst that lot , but to be honest ive bigger tits than that 


Still, no complaints from me





Whos a lucky boy then?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Heres some more views from the window of the chengdu hotel, The usual smog going on



And at night




i was happy enough eating chinese , but it looked like you could get a steak if needed


This looked like a good idea, a water dispenser

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Nice setting for a Restaurant 







I was surprised by how efficient and modern everything seems, including the public transport, but with a big population they have to be on the ball 


Taxis are everywhere and are cheap, you just need to think about peak hours if you need to get around the city




You could have a lot of fun on one of these small displacement scooters and even more fun with a small displacement Dolly

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The beer Delivery tuk tuk 



At peak times in chengdu the scooters just got up on the footpath, mad kunts 



If youve a few spare Yuan grab yourself a Porshe



Not to many old cars on the road

----------


## Cujo

Awesome thread and great effort to put together, thanks.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Even better , ive Found a Hooters Bar, and being a bit of a Romantic ive brought my wife along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hour to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lady on the far right is a fine example! :Smile: 

Fancy China myself,the rural area and a look at the wall appeal to me.

Nice photos cheers!

----------


## nigelandjan

Are the Chinese big beer drinkers BLD ?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^ I didnt notice them getting on the piss with beer so much, i think they prefer to hang out at karaoke bars and drink shots of whiskey all the while getting redder and redder in the face and making  endless toasts,   They produce a lot of beer but the ones i tried were mostly  a mid strength, Didnt really do much for me,  but i live in Laos and have been spoilt for beer drinking i reckon, Cant go wrong with a beerlao

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Time to take the wife to have a look at the pandas, We were told to get here early otherwise they tend to go to sleep after eating there breakfast and you wont see them,



The panda reserve is 18km north of the city and has 50 giant and red pandas, The whole place looked to be in good condition and the focus was on getting the sexually reluctant creatures to breed 




I have to admit they are cute


And if you want to "Donate" about a hundred bucks you can get a picture of you cuddling one, There not THAT  cute


Best to just buy a panda fridge magnet i reckon

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The day we arrived it looked like a kiddies school was visiting hundreds of excited kids making a hell of a racket




Saw this accident on the way to the panda zoo, the first one we had seen, Chinese like to drive fast, with a big emphasis on using the horn to denote right of way


Nobody hurt , crack on

----------


## beerlaodrinker

A few random ones from the shopping areas, chengdu and Kunming




Mc donalds and starbucks are popular






Looked to be some good quality clothing on sale here but you need to be about 5 ft tall or your just wasting your time shopping 

Must be time for a graze again

----------


## beerlaodrinker



----------


## beerlaodrinker

More shopping 








Time to flag down a taxi and head of to Peoples Park, wuhou temple and old street

----------


## peterpan

Did ya get any guts ache BLD?,I remember taking my wife a to a smorgasbord type thing in the white swan hotel on  Shamian Island Guangzhou about 30 yrs ago, got a ripper of a guts ache, quite tore my ass apart when I got rid of it. 

It was common  feature of travel in china in those days, always traveled with 2 rolls of bog paper.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Taking a dumps still quite the ordeal in china, i was carrying around toilet paper for emergencys, But only had a problem with my guts the once 



River viewing Pavilion park^

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The Monument to the martyrs of the railway protection Movement



This obelisk memorialises an uprising of the people against corrupt officers who pocketed cash intended for railway construction,
Good Blokes eh

Old blokes doing chinese caligraphy with water on the footpath








Karaoke in the park






A tea house in the park,

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Next its of to wenshu temple and ancient street, a good place to buy all sorts of stuff




I was amazed to see these 2 Macaws in this market, a south american parrot,
wonder how they got there , Beautiful birds


I kept a bit of distance from them, with the size of there beaks they would have a finger of

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Ancient street chengdu






The wife having a prayer, probably praying for a husband who wont take her to Hooter bars

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Smokers are well catered for

----------


## beerlaodrinker



----------


## beerlaodrinker

More bangin around temples

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Good little restaurant in here

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Some old geezers having a savage game of backgammon




Found a small  ma and pa shop selling cold beer, makes you bloody thirsty all this trotting around temples

----------


## beerlaodrinker



----------


## CNF55

Can't green you again, BLD, but want to compliment you on yet another awesome thread.

I especially like the variety of your pics - a truly well documented trip.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^ Cheers mate glad you enjoyed it, we took something like 700 pictures between my camera and my wifes , will finish of with a few random ones 









Chinese fastfood

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The day we flew back from chengdu to Kunming an earthquake struck about 100 kms from chengdu, so we finished up delayed in the airport for about 6 hours while they waited for after shocks,

Punters in the airport watching news of the quake on the telly



Finally got the nod to Take of

----------


## nigelandjan

Fantastic mate ,, making me late again for work ,, but this is more interesting than my daily grind .

Was just thinking to myself with the advent of the digital world how much easier it is for us to be able to do these picture threads ,, have nicked a few of your pics for a bit later on if and when I get time to paint some of them .

Cheers again its wonderful to sit up in bed in the morn and view with the wife , she is enjoying seeing it all to

----------


## MissTraveller

Kunming doesn't look that nice. I had a job offer there quite awhile ago that I turned down. 

Glad you had a nice trip. How did you find the people towards you?

----------


## Cujo

> Kunming doesn't look that nice. I had a job offer there quite awhile ago that I turned down. 
> 
> Glad you had a nice trip. How did you find the people towards you?


Only been to kunming once, was there for 4 days and I loved it.
very nice people, no staring or spitting and girls literally following me around and hitting on me right up to the girl at the cafeteria at the airport as I was leaving giving me her number.
Admittedly I am hansum man, but not THAT hansum.
I just found it a very aggreeable place.

----------


## CNF55

> ^ Cheers mate glad you enjoyed it, we took something like 700 pictures between my camera and my wifes , will finish of with a few random ones 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese fastfood


Oh boy, I do like the look of that soup.

reminds me a bit of the beef noodle soup in Taiwan - so much better than anything the Thais cook up.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

That soup wasnt bad at all, We only went to the 3 cities Kunming, chongquing and chengdu  , Chongquing despite the smog and traffic was the most interesting place for me , my wife preferred Kunming, The people in all those places seemed neither Freindly or unfreindly , a bit indifferent i suppose, The women in all those places were invariably dressed immaculately and were easy on the eye, I would definately visit china again perhaps next time shanghai or/ and Beijing Lao airlines fly vientiane to Guonggou now, Got a 2 week trip to the philippines planned in june coming up so will see how i get on for time after that

----------


## Necron99

Top pics mate.
I'm still boggled at how clean it is.Looks like you could eat of the pavement.
Its like a themepark version of a chinese city..

----------


## brisie

The to blokes in the back ground look like their freezing their nuts off and you've just walked out the airport in a shirt.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I'm still boggled at how clean it is.Looks like you could eat of the pavement.


Apparently, or so the story goes the chinese decided to instill a bit of civic pride after winning the bid to host the 2008 olympics,Campaigns were conducted across the country to curb public spitting, cursing and littering,and even queuing up in lines in order to showcase china to the world perhaps its working, 
They still spit a lot though. where else in the world would you have to put a sign in your smimming pool telling people not to spit in it, FFS

There was even a campaign to stop the hilarious bad chinglish Translations of signs and menus 

In Beijing people caught spitting in public before the olympics faced fines of 50 yuan . The sinus clearing -phlegmy pre spit hawking sound is so common that one foreigner wryly dubbed it " The national anthem of china, lol









> The to blokes in the back ground look like their freezing their nuts off and you've just walked out the airport in a shirt.


It was a bit nippy we landed at about 9.00 in the morning, warmed up nicely by lunchtime though.
That hotel pool was heated to, and no fucker hoicking oysters in it

----------


## terry57

Really nice set of pics,  China is quite surprising when one visits the joint.
We had a good trip, get to wall and the terracotta warriors next time you go.

I must say mate,  you and the ball and chain ain't shy when it comes to putting on the nose bag.  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I must say mate, you and the ball and chain ain't shy when it comes to putting on the nose bag.


Hmm, you saying we is fat kunts? Anyway, she is in a good paddock, and as for me, been bunging on the kilos since i gave up the smokes, So much good nosebag around one tends to overdo it also,
Bor pen nyang , as they say

----------


## peterpan

I can't get over how clean it is, in my day doing the round it wasn't like that. Spitting every where, because they all had emphysema, from smoking cheap fags,  if a baby need a shit mum just held its ass out so it won't splash her, and then kid let go, on the pavement. 

They ate and just spat their bones out on the floor. On the other hand I saw the tourist  places before they were crowded, the  great wall I walked on by myself, etc. 

Thanks for taking the time BLD. its been enjoyable.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Thanks for taking the time BLD. its been enjoyable.


Glad you enjoyed it





> There can’t be good living where there is not good drinking


You got that right

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Chongqing porters 




Kunming street

----------


## caller

Great thread, really enjoyable / interesting. 

Hope you had more than the one white shirt (where's a smiley when you need one?)!

----------


## JohnTB

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> Chinese people, especially when drunk, are violent bastards.
> 
> 
> Thats what i thought, They seemed aggressive little fookers sober, got a couple of pics in here somewhere of 2 blokes having a fisticuff in the market, and saw it nearly come to blows on the plane with a couple of blokes 
> 
> The work bench


Great room  - much batter than I expected there and you seem to be moving about freely!

----------


## Sublime

Thanks for posting. Good pics. I have been thinking of a trip around China. Gives me some good ideas.

----------


## Primo

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pseudolus
> ...


No problem moving about in China and the hotels are the same as in the western world. The only time I got stopped going anywhere was with the wife visiting an Opium war museum as a part of it was  on a Chinese navy base,they would let her in as she was Chinese but would not let me in as I was not but the armed guards were all smiling and very nice about it. I just thought no big deal as I could not get on a navy base in my home country without actually being in the navy.

I always found the Chinese to be very nice, I have had many of them thru the years smiling and saying hello in English,even got pissed a few times with some of the guys who just hang out on the street.

Anyway nice report and thanks for the pics, I know Chongqing,the wifes family live in a village just outside it.

----------


## Baas Babelaas

Awesome pics. I live in China, and you did a great job with these pics. There's lotsa shit going on here, but there's also good stuff all the time (went sailing today).

Keep 'em coming..

----------


## pasko

BLD,

Excellant trip report!!

You covered the big 3;  Kunming, Chongquing, and Chengdu.  I have been many parts of China, and always wanted to go there (rumors of bad smog are really true).  Now, thanks to you I can say I've (almost) been!!

Well Done!!!

----------


## KEVIN2008

Well done, very interesting, very enjoyable      :tumbs:

----------


## cdnski12

So there is plenty of Strontium in Chongqaing? It is used to coat Cathode Ray Tubes ... which are now Phased out by LED Screens.

----------


## Lambanog

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> Woeful beer, and the other shit you were drinking most likely gave you Hep a, b and c.
> 
> 
> ^ I couldnt get on with any of the chinese piss, i think the best out of a bad bunch was snow beer, couldnt find it everywhere though, ended up drinking heinekin or whatever imported beer i could find, found some dark chimay belgian beer one night,  not cheap but at 9 % i didnt really need to many .Probably just got the Hep A and C , Im hep B resistant


It may interest you to learn that do called imported beers such as Heinekin, Carlsberg, San Mig etc are actually brewed under licence in house.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Yeah, we'll i,ll be fucked , sneaky Chinese konts were havin  a Larf eh, is there nothing they can't copy? Fockers have probably got a Chinese version of teakdoor eh?  I was thinking of a return to china but now you've revealed that snippet of info they can get focked. :Smile:

----------


## WorldNomad

They can copy pretty much anything so I've read. 

I enjoyed the thread. Good information. I'm heading to China in a month. So now I sort of know what to expect. Did you find things cheap overall compared to your home country?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Not as cheap as Thailand but I wouldn't say china is expensive, pretty good value actually

----------


## WorldNomad

^Good to know, thanks. What would you say cost you the most? Accommodations I am guessing?

----------

